# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: Gezond 45 kilo afvallen met pronokal

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet:Gezond 45 kilo afvallen met pronokal
*
Strijd je al jarenlang tevergeefs tegen morbide obesitas en zie je geen enkele uitweg meer? Praat met je diëtiste dan zéker over het pronokal dieet. Dat doet je niet alleen tientalle kilo’s aan overgewicht definitief kwijt spelen, maar heeft zelfs een positieve invloed op je gezondheid. Wat heeft dit populaire pronokal wat andere diëten en afslankprogramma’s niet hebben, en wat zijn dan de basisprincipes van dit dieet?

Maar liefst 45 kilo afvallen in amper vier maanden en toch je gezondheid niet schaden? Dat kan met het pronokal dieet, dat door een Spaanse voedingsdeskundige op papier werd gezet. Sinds enkele BV’s dit pronokol dieet nauwgezet volgen onder begeleiding van een arts die daarvoor speciaal werd opgeleid, is dit dieet een stevige opmars begonnen. Pronokal is een proteïnedieet, maar dus lang niet het zoveelste in de rij. Patiënten die tevergeefs tegen hun zwaarlijvigheid en hun morbide obesitasprobleem vochten zonder enig resultaat, worden met pronokal begeleid door diëtisten, dokters bewegingsspecialisten en psychologen. Dat is precies één van de sterke punten van dit pronokal dieet, dat niet zomaar lukraak wordt geschreven, wel integendeel.

*Leeftijd en gezondheid belangrijk*
Belangrijk daarbij is de leeftijd van de patiënt. Jongeren onder de zestien en ouderen boven de zestig komen voor pronokal niet eens in aanmerking. Zit je binnen de toegelaten leeftijdsgrenzen, dan moeten vooral je lever en nieren in een uitstekende gezondheid verkeren. Tijdens het pronokal dieet worden immers ketoselichamen aangemaakt, cruciaal voor je vetafbraak, waarbij nieren en lever een hoofdrol spelen.

*Geslacht bepaald gewicht*
Ben je geschikt voor het pronokal dieet, dan wordt je meest gezond gewicht bepaald. Niet met de klassieke Body Mass Index (BMI) maar met een eigen berekeningsmethode die professor Molins op papier zette. Daarbij wordt rekening gehouden met je leeftijd én je geslacht. Er is dus wel degelijk een verschil in het berekenen van je streefgewicht tussen mannen en vrouwen.

Mannen berekenen hun gezond gewicht door hun lichaamslengte in centimeter te verminderen met honderd en telkens met één kilo per tien jaar dat ze ouder zijn dan twintig jaar. Vrouwen berekenen hun streefgewicht door dit resultaat nog eens met tien procent te verminderen. Een speciaal opgeleide arts die het pronokal dieet dus door en door kent, volgt dan.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Hoeveel zou ik dan mogen wegen ? Ik ben 1,55 m groot, en ben 50 en vrouw... dus 55 - 3 kg is 52 en daar nog eens 10 % af, dat is nog eens 5,2 kg dan kom ik aan 46,8 kilo en geloof me, dat is voor mij echt veel te dun.... ik heb nu een maatje 36, soms nog niet dan zie je me echt niet meer lopen... of anders reken ik verkeerd ??? Als ik zoveel maar mag wegen dat moet ik pillen slikken om mijn bloeddruk op peil te houden want dan is hij immers veel te laag, ik voel het direct dat ik iets moet verdikken als ik 48 weeg of zou want dan zou ik echt van mijn tetter draaien. Denk dat dit voor veel "vrouwen" gewoon niet haalbaar is. En moet je geen rekening houden of een vrouw kinderen gehad heeft of niet ? Ik weeg nu voor mijn grote 49 à 50 kilo en er mag zeker geen gram afgaan want dan is het niet mooi meer, wat dokters ook mogen beweren. 
En een man van 1,82 m en 50 jaar, mag 79 kilo wegen dan ? Dat is voor mij dan weer net iets te veel.... Mijn zoon is 1,80 m en weegt 71 kilo en die is bijna 25 dus hij heeft dan ondergewicht, nee hij is gewoon perfect gezond te noemen. 
Met zo'n dieeten breng je sommige meisjes op "verkeerde" gedachten, die gaan dan denken dat ze "veel" te dik zijn ook al zijn ze perfect voor hun leeftijd, gewicht en grootte.

----------


## petratim

Mijn man wil het dieet volgen. Wij wonen in Nederland en krijgen geen reactie op onze mailtjes aan Pronokal. Wij willen een arts vinden in Nederland in de buurt van Hoofddorp of Amsterdam. Iemand tips

----------

